

Hyperminimal UI theme for Sublime Text - aram
https://github.com/kkga/spacegray

======
rueda001
It`s got a nice futuristic feel to it. Hyperminimal is my new permanent
Sublime theme.

Thanks

~~~
zhs
Same here.

